# How do I make an upadate-binary



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello everybody,

I have been working on porting a ROM for my device, and I noticed that in addition to the updater-script, there is an update-binary file. I was wondering how do I make that file?

I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on my x86 machine. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

AFAIK, update-binary is the same across everything and doesn't need to be recreated. You can just pull it from something else (another ROM, a flashable zip, etc.) and it will work with what you need.


----------

